# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Embalse de Amadorio

## pabloquad

hay que pagar para poder pescar en el embalse de amadorio??? y si lo sabeis cuanto???

----------


## Luján

> hay que pagar para poder pescar en el embalse de amadorio??? y si lo sabeis cuanto???


Hola! bienvenido.

Lo primero que tienes que tener claro es si está permitido pescar en ese embalse.

Una vez que confirmes que está permitido, tendrás que tener la licencia de pesca de la C.V. (por la que tendrás que pagar).

Lo mejor es que te pongas en contacto con la CH júcar y con la Consejería de Pesca de la CV para preguntarles. Ambas tienen página web fácil de encontrar.

----------

